# Party Tents



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Looking to invest in a high quality outdoor tent rather than going through the cheap ****s 10x10 tents. We live in a very windy area, so extra stake-ability is ideal. Also looking for about 600 sqft of coverage but it doesn't have to be all in one tent. I'm mostly looking for a high quality vendor that I can play around with configurations. Any recs greatly appreciated.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

It's funny you should post this; I was jet skiing this afternoon and passed a lake front home neighbor with the most gorgeous yellow (HUGE) tent over a dining cooking area and one end of their pool (how cool to be on the lakeshore WITH a pool overlooking the lake!)

Wish I'd taken a better photo now - what I took does NOT do it justice. It is very attractive, 
Very, very classy looking …

I don't have his / their number but, doing some research looking it appears 14oz pvc translucent powder vinyl is as light as you would want to and ideally instead go with 16oz pvc "blockout" vinyl …

14oz: https://www.amazon.com/Party-Tents-Direct-Commercial-Residential/dp/B07CN9GXSQ/ref=asc_df_B07CN9GXSQ?tag=bngsmtphsnus-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80264468141788&hvnetw=s&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583863994077549&th=1

16oz blue and white (purty!): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00803E456?th=1

16oz all white: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00803FUIG?th=1

Obviously, the heavier the fabric the more steel framing required to hold it up …

(I imagine 20oz vinyl would be too heavy for anything other than a circus road crew AND an actual timber (permanent) framed gazebo under it … :shock:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Here's a go-to we knew about before we moved to Western Carolina:

https://baltimore-canvas.com/restaurant-patio-covers-outdoor-dining-canopies/


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@jeffjunstrom ha! What luck!

I ran into our neighbor at a community forum last night and he was kind enough to send me the info on where he obtained his canopy: https://eurmax.com/

As well as a pic (Seeing as to how I'm prohibited from jet skiing after dark, I can't even imagine how awesome this canopy looks lit up at night, from the water!!!! May have to borrow the wife's boat to check it out one night!)

NOTE: he did add: "_The only problem I have had is that it tends to hold some water after a heavy rain. It's better if you add guy lines at the corners._"

Hope this helps you out! :thumbup:


----------

